# Miffy and Georges house - photos



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just showing off Miffy and Georges marital home 

empty









dinner time (george pooping in the bed)









calmly sharing food!!! 









jumping the step, about a food high no problem.









the run set up, the runs so solid i'm happy to leave the hatch open at night especially on paving









wendy house - £46 (ebay)
wire mesh - £5 (garden centre)
lino - £10 (trago mills)
mat (on step) - 77p (trago mills)
carpet runner - £3.99 (dunelm mill)
new roof - home made from left over ply
new felt - £15 (b&q)
cubby - home made from pallet wood
animal friendy wood stain - £15 diy shop
run - £65 (internet somewhere)
about £160 quid BEAT THAT PETS AT HOME :thumbup:

although Miffy and George are both small/medium rabbits Id like a big shed when I move.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Fantastic!!! I love it!!!


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Aww this is excellent and very helpful as I'm hoping to rehome a pair of mini lops soon and have been wondering what type of set up to have and everything seemed so pricey so thank you for showing this and I'm straight on ebay looking for a similar wendy house! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow - beautiful home. I have decided to have another, higher shelf put into my shed too for Pickles and Amos. Above the litter tray too. Hopefully I will have the money to get the guy to do and get the wood next month. I think all of us here want the best home we possibly can have for our bunnies. They deserve the very best.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, there's no place like home.... especially a home like that!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, thats awesome!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks guys! they both seem really happy. Im going to get some grass growing in trays for them, so they can dig and graze naturally


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Its great  What a great place they have 

I have got some turf for the buns run today(well part of it), I put mesh underneath it, then the turf and I have blocked that area off while it beds in, think a week should be ok. 
I took the digging pit out today tho, they have just poo'ed and slept in it really, once theyve dug it how they want it. It took up alot of room in the run, so I think its better without it really!

Its great with the shed, cos you can add and change stuff 

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw its so nice to see them getting on with each other!! Lovely home too the lucky buns!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

What a great place Miffy and George have , they are 2 very lucky bunnies. :yesnod:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks great, lucky bunnies! You have the same run as me


----------

